# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë është puthja, ndjenjë apo pasion?

## IL__SANTO

Shume njerez i shof qe puthen pa e pas problem edhe pse jane te panjohur.Por edhe shume njerez i shof qe puthen sikur nuk e kan patur prane njeri-Tjetrin prandaj doja te dija sipas jush Cfare eshte Puthja ne realitet?

----------


## fatijonuk

Nje ndjenje e pa pershkrueshme, nje ndjenje qe te merr ne vende te pa imagjinuara ne jeten tende (te ndihmon po te jesh duke puthur Cameron Diz he, he, he)

----------


## Flava

per mua ndjenje  e mpleksur me pasion..

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

eshte e veshtire ta vecosh. Eshte pak nga te dyja. Njeriu puth dhe nga sentimenti dhe nga pasioni. Duhet nje pergjigje ne mes. 

Mendoj qe me shume anon nga sentimenti. Po pa diskutim, varet nga lloji i puthjes. Ka puthje romantike, dhe gjithashtu pasionante.  :ngerdheshje: 

une nuk do puthja dot nje njeri per te cilin nuk ndjej. Puthja me duket shume intime. Megjithate, kete njeriun nuk do ta puthja me sentiment githe kohes. Ka i her, edhe me pasion :P Ka i her cik me shpesh :P

----------


## diikush

> Shume njerez i shof qe puthen pa e pas problem edhe pse jane te panjohur.Por edhe shume njerez i shof qe puthen sikur nuk e kan patur prane njeri-Tjetrin prandaj doja te dija sipas jush Cfare eshte Puthja ne realitet?


kjo pyetja jote eshte po aq e thelle dhe e ngaterruar sa pyetja e partizanit _a eshte prifti popull apo jo?_     lol

varet ilsanto, mund te jete ose njera, ose tjetera, ose te dyja; s'eshte e thene

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Shume njerez i shof qe puthen pa e pas problem edhe pse jane te panjohur.Por edhe shume njerez i shof qe puthen sikur nuk e kan patur prane njeri-Tjetrin prandaj doja te dija sipas jush Cfare eshte Puthja ne realitet?



Me duket se nuk e paske marre akoma puthjen e pare  :buzeqeshje: 

Te dyja sebashku.

----------


## donna76

puthjen s'na e ka mesuar asnje ne shkolle dhe na ka ardhur natyrshem ,besoj te gjithe.
eshte pergjigjia qe kerkojme nga tjetri  dmth me pranon dhe me do afer
eshte nje nevoje sipas meje si ushqimi 
si i thojne puthja te zgjat jeten ...jo ishte e qeshura po puthja ja kalon apo jo???

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Me duket se nuk e paske marre akoma puthjen e pare 
> 
> Te dyja sebashku.


Clay more o derman po aman mer mendon se 27 vjec jam akoma ne Kome?Une iden time e kam por dua te dij dhe iden e te tjereve.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Pasioni nuk eshte sentiment?

----------


## Antipatrea

Puthja : Provokim ne veri, shperthim ne jug.....

----------


## forever

> Cfare eshte pasioni, atehere? Dhe cfare eshte sentimenti?



me duket se ai e ka fjalen per pasionin seksual ..sigurisht qe  pasioni eshte sentiment/ndjenje e fuqishme ... :shkelje syri: 

nejse, pyetje idiote..puthja midis dy njerezve qe pelqehen eshte gjithshka qe ata duan ti thone njeri tjetrit pa perdorur fjale/renkime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

> puthjen s'na e ka mesuar asnje ne shkolle dhe na ka ardhur natyrshem ,besoj te gjithe.
> eshte pergjigjia qe kerkojme nga tjetri  dmth me pranon dhe me do afer
> eshte nje nevoje sipas meje si ushqimi 
> si i thojne puthja te zgjat jeten ...jo ishte e qeshura po puthja ja kalon apo jo???



*E vertete eshte qe puthjen nuk na e ka mesuar njeri por eshte nje instikt i lidur qe me kalimin e kohes perfeksionohet duke kaluar ne praktike .Thjesht ne e dime qe duhet te puthim dhe e bejme kete gje pastaj perfeksioni eshte gje tjeter*

----------


## katerinka

GJITHKA ESHTE RELATIVE DHE NUK MUND TE PERGJIGJEM NE MENYRE TE PRERE. pER MUA ESHTE MIRE Q E PUTHJA TE JETE DHE PASION DHE NDJENJE. :xhemla:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Puthja : Provokim ne veri, shperthim ne jug.....


*Na kujtove 97-ten mer me keto veri-jug 
Per mu nuk ka puthje pa pasion dhe pa ndjenje,apo tia bejme edhe ne si Sander mafishja qe kshu ne korespodence puth gjith diten une*

----------


## xixe xixellonja

................per mua puthja nuk eshte nji pasion, pasione per mua jan gjerat e tjera.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............. 
...mund te them qe eshte sentimentale..........a me kuptoni :kryqezohen:   ... pershendetje apo nji puthje shoqerore apo dy........

----------


## FLORIRI

Puthja nuk esht as sentiment as pasion prandaj kujdes se kur thua ca asht x,ypsylon apo zetta i bi qe njini tjete i sigurte.Nderkohe qe nuk asht asnjini.

Puthja eshte nje bashkim buzesh dhe dy llape qe ferkohen kaq.

----------


## zemrimi

per mendimin tim 


puthj eshte  ferkimi  qe krijon zjarrin

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

_Puthja  e kam  shkru edhe  nje here  tjeter kete shkrim  (   ca boni ju merr  100 here te  njetat  tema  hapni )  edhe une  100 here te njetin  shkrim  do shkruaj........._

Puthja  eshte dashuri
Puthja  eshte pasjon
Puthja  eshte  ajo qe zemren ta  ndryshon
Puthja eshte jete dhe fryma  qe jetojme
Puthja  eshte   vete  ajo  qe  Enderrojme.....

_Per  puthjen  te  shkrujm  dite  edhe nate sa frymezohen  njerzit   nga  Puthja..........._ :Muahhh:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Puthja esht ne dashuri ne pasion te jen me njeriun qe do ..

----------


## diikush

per mua, sic thashe edhe me pare puthja mund te jete pasion, ose afeksion, ose pasion plus afeksion, ose asnjera por thjesht shtirje ose force zakoni.

----------

